# Masonic Tattoo



## Blake Bowden

Kinda cool (Not mine...I'm a wuss)


----------



## jonesvilletexas

I have never got a tattoo, but if I was this would be it. WOW


----------



## RJS

It looks painful.  Cool but painful.


----------



## Joey

That's really kinda cool.


----------



## kmfisher1

Very nice. A colored one would also look good as well. So get a pair of them!


----------



## Sidewinder

It's not masonic, but my next one will be...Looks familiar doesn't it...Same as my profile picture, just on my bike.

View attachment 1377


----------



## Wingnut

I think all of mine are in teh photo albums here or on masonic inc


----------



## landon05

Thats a really nice tat and very detailed! I read on another forum that you're not suuposed to get any masonic tattoos. Is there any truth to it? I will post the link once I find it


----------



## landon05

I read the thread and now I have a better understanding and its nothing wrong with it.. Sorry, but I did find the link and will share with you guys.......   http://forum.mastermason.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=5022&KW=masonic+tattoo&title=masonic-tattoos


----------



## Wingnut

If its true that you cant get ink, there isnt a GL law Ive found... and there are a lot of brothers that have broken that one, including me:  http://masonicink.com/


----------



## S.Courtemanche

I am currently looking into a very similar tattoo that Blake posted, in the very near future on my back shoulder (pretty much sleeved). I will post a pic as soon as I get it done. I will have the tattooist put his touch or remake to make it a little diferent (o:


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Here is the one I just got, very similar to the one Blake posted (o:


----------



## Sidewinder

Awesome!!!  Great detail work.


----------



## S.Courtemanche

A Brother from the Killeen lodge brought me to him (o:


----------



## Wingnut

who was the ink shooter?


----------



## S.Courtemanche

blake said:


> nice!!!


 
Thanks Blake!!!



Wingnut said:


> who was the ink shooter?


 
Rocky out of Texas Proud in Killeen (motorcycle shop). A brother out of the Killeen lodge is part owner, he recomended him. (o:


----------



## Brosid

Very, very nice work !! Take good care of it, Brother.


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Brosid said:


> Very, very nice work !! Take good care of it, Brother.



Wilco, it's completely healed and came out great. The tat didn't even scab over like most, at most it flaked off like a sunburn (o: 

On a side note I am excited about our stated meeting tonight in Temple, my Dive Instructor and close friend and brother will be turning in Part 1 of his obligation for the EA degree. (o:


----------



## Cripps

Sweet ink!!! 

In designing mine as I go along... Just need an artist


----------



## wcbtx

My first tattoo (I couldn't think of anything more appropriate to start out with, there's a lot of meaning behind it for me), done the day after I was Raised (11/6/09).  Ink by Zeo at Studio 8 Tattoo on Westheimer in Houston.  About 3.5"x4" on my right shoulder.






It inspired one of the other members of my Lodge to get some work of his own done.

I honestly expected a little bit of backlash from some of my Brethren, but the response
has been just about universally positive, and I sometimes get asked to show it off to
guys who are coming into inquire or going through the petition process.

I plan on eventually turning it into a Masonic-themed half-sleeve.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

I met a brother at Vegas 32 in Las Vegas NV who is a tattoo artist for Vince Neal's shop in the strip, we sat together during a FC degree while I was in town, we later chatted about a masonic tattoo, he offered a nice discount ($100 for a tattoo quoted at $350) but unfortunately, I didn't have enough time to pay him a visit


----------



## Kenneth Lottman

Thinking about getting some work done... I have a good idea what I want it to look like the issue I'm having is wether or not to put my home lodges name on it or not? Any thoughts about this brothers? 
This is sorta what I'm thinking about doing


----------



## widows son

I want to get one but I want it to be a kind of nonchalant, I feel that once I complete the York degree I'll get something towards that but i was thinking of just getting something referring to Hiram. Maybe my profile pic


----------



## Brother Joe

I've considered getting the S&C on my inner right wrist. Just something that doesn't stand out, but it still noticeable.


----------



## widows son

I was thinking of gettin the dbl headed eagle once I get my 32nd, but that's not for a while. Im going through the York rite so I was thinking of gettin something to do with the keystone


----------



## P.Myers

Brother Kenneth, 
Imo,  your home lodge will always be where you were made a Mason. So even if you are transfered, move, or God forbid your lodge goes dark that will, in your heart, always be your lodge.


----------



## crono782

Under your watch band (ala The Skulls) would be pretty cool if it was a wrist tattoo. Hidden from view, but viewable to those how know you well.

EDIT: I had contemplated a tattoo in general under my watch dial as everyone who knows me knows I'm a wrist watch afficionado/collector. Sounds strange, but I feel like my timepiece is an extension of myself and I almost never leave home without wearing one. Feel like it would be poetic to have a meaningful tattoo connected to it.. Something like that. :huh:


----------



## jhale1158

Thought about doing the S&C on my wrists, palm side, one on each wrist. Always a constant reminder to myself


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I can not remember if I ever posted my "newest" tattoo... Well, I suppose that it is no longer new since I got it for a Christmas present last year.

What do you think?


----------



## crono782

awesome!


----------



## rpbrown

I have the square and compass in a Texas map on my back. However, the artist was not very good and really disappointed in his work. I now have a great artist and he is going to do a repair job on it and I will post pictures after it is done.


----------



## crono782

I've always wanted to get a texas w/ flag design inside it on my chest (left pec). I now kinda wanna get something fort worth related as part of it too as funkytown will always be my homeslice!


----------



## kmfisher1

The bigger the better. Go large!


----------



## John Schnitz

Brethern her is my new tattoo just done yesterday.


----------



## MarkR

I like it!


----------



## John Schnitz

Thanks Brother.


----------



## jwhoff

Cool.  What is the pain level on such as this.


----------



## jwhoff

kmfisher1 said:


> The bigger the better. Go large!
> 
> View attachment 2648



These tattoos are well thought out.  These guys are artist of the purest form.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

John Schnitz said:


> View attachment 2944 Brethern her is my new tattoo just done yesterday.



Was this a brother artist? Where did you have it done, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## John Schnitz

No my brother. But he has petitioned for the degrees in masonry. This was his first masonic tat.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Oh ok, glad to hear about petition. He is not by chance in dfw area. I want a good looking masonic tattoo.


----------



## John Schnitz

The outline wasn't bad. Till he started shading it in. That's when it got pretty tender.


----------



## John Schnitz

No this gentlemen in from Beaumont, Teaxas


----------



## John Schnitz

I hold alot of respect for this man he ask me if I was a mason and wanted to see my dues card.


----------



## John Schnitz

[new tattoo


----------



## John Schnitz

John Schnitz said:


> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD my new tattoo just a few hours ago





Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## John Schnitz

Not uploading pic.


----------



## SlyGC59

What about your EA obligation? When it talks about mark? I have tattoos & would LOVE to get one but when I asked my pap he referred me back to my obligation. Please help me understand if we are misinterpreting the reading.    


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## newkid18

Hey my brother is a tattoo artist currently works out of his room slash studio kids only seventeen he has worked at 4 shops Already he is not a mason but I just petationed and my induction is about a month away but he does some realty good work 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RegThaBarber

All of us who are Master Masons know that this subject is discussed like the brother said in the EA Obligation and we should handle ourselves accordingly 


Freemason Connect MobileTravel Light


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

SlyGC59 said:


> What about your EA obligation? When it talks about mark? I have tattoos & would LOVE to get one but when I asked my pap he referred me back to my obligation. Please help me understand if we are misinterpreting the reading.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I think that you could violate it. You also could have a masonic themed tattoo without violating it.


----------



## SlyGC59

I need to learn the difference. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Teergear67

William R Teer Sr


----------



## SlyGC59

Teergear67 Nice! Now that takes care if any questions & it goes along with the OB


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR

SlyGC59 said:


> What about your EA obligation? When it talks about mark? I have tattoos & would LOVE to get one but when I asked my pap he referred me back to my obligation. Please help me understand if we are misinterpreting the reading.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile





RegThaBarber said:


> All of us who are Master Masons know that this subject is discussed like the brother said in the EA Obligation and we should handle ourselves accordingly
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect MobileTravel Light


Of course, different Grand jurisdictions could certainly treat these things differently, but when they talk about "the least mark" in the EA obligation, they're talking about revealing the modes of recognition and the non-monitorial parts of the ritual.  It certainly doesn't refer to our Masonic symbols such as the S&C, the level and plumb, etc.  If it did, every one of our Masonic Temples would be in violation for displaying the S&C on the outside.  Our officers' aprons and jewels would be a violation.  Those things aren't in any way "secret" and never have been.


----------



## RegThaBarber

True that.....and thank you brother for shedding light on that.....I appreciate that 


Freemason Connect MobileTravel Light


----------



## stuntman98

The closest one I have

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## perryel

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz

My newest. The ancient of Days


----------



## LittleHunter

That's cool! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## John Schnitz

LittleHunter said:


> That's cool!
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## barofdeath

I figured the obligation speaks of not scribing secrets or rituals.  The compass and square are no secret, and G is the amazing part that I'm proud of most in freemasonry. I see no problem with symobl tattoos, just keep rituals and secrets sacred. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh

forget me not with SC


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## timgould

very nice!


----------



## Brother JC

A Kentuckian advertising Tennessee whisky and not bourbon? And they let you live?


----------



## brother josh

The old number 7 is for the brother that passed away on the motercylce accident he was a Shriner as well and JD of my lodge and bourbon is good I'm more of a ale and nice Sam Adams man my self


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

https://www.google.com/search?q=fre...4HoDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1467&bih=1143&dpr=1


----------



## Blake Bowden

I really like this one. The S&C surrounded by acacia is beautiful.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Blake Bowden said:


> View attachment 3593
> 
> I really like this one. The S&C surrounded by acacia is beautiful.



That is sweet, Bro. Blake. It has some bright and bold color that not every tattoo has that much of. It would definitely stand out in a crowd to me.


----------



## Joey

I'm thinking seriously a about getting one.... Just not quite sure what I want yet....


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ondruch

Remember your obligation. There is a specific reason why you should do this.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782

ondruch said:


> Remember your obligation. There is a specific reason why you should do this.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Why you should or shouldn't?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC

We run this hamster-wheel every week, it seems... nothing in my Obligation says I can't re-create Masonic artwork on my body.


----------



## ondruch

Masonic artwork is one thing. Remember what your WM says to you at the alter and what you can not do with the square and compass. I am amazed that I even have to say this. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

ondruch said:


> Masonic artwork is one thing. Remember what your WM says to you at the alter and what you can not do with the square and compass. I am amazed that I even have to say this.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



I may need to go to a degree here pretty quick.  I do quite a bit with the s and c. I was so nervous I missed that part. I do not remember what he said I can't do with the s and  c.


----------



## Potter

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ondruch

Get to a meeting and sit through a degree. Any of them. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve

ondruch said:


> Masonic artwork is one thing. Remember what your WM says to you at the alter and what you can not do with the square and compass. I am amazed that I even have to say this.    My Freemasonry HD


??  The S and C is not a mode of recognition, password or grip.  It is an emblem on virtually every master mason ring out there. It is on the side of buildings and emblazoned on my masonic bible.  what exactly are you alluding to? That freemasonry itself is in violation of its own rules?  There are roughly what, 20 things I cannot put on my body? The S/C is not one of them thankfully.  Some brothers might get upset if you explain why the S/C is important to us, but the symbol in and of itself is fine.


----------



## ondruch

It does not say the lodge can not. It say you as a mason can not.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ondruch

Brothers can do what they want. Remember that freemasonry is an internal decision. An obligation between you and the craft. One of the best traits about us is our ability to find each other in the dark as well as in the light. Please take the time to really study the cifer and converse with your brothers. Your lodge and others. Reach out to your Grand Lodges and ask questions. Your district lectures and your lodge counselors. All of this is here for us as brothers. Use caution on your interpretations of what cifer means and does not mean. Remember to always seek further light. I wish you the best. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Smh 

357


----------



## ondruch

If you are filled with pride to be a mason. Attend more meetings. Do more good work and then repeat the above. Take that extra money and give it to someone that needs it. Every lodge has a destitute brother. They call it enlightenment for a reason. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ondruch

Smh?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Well said 

357


----------



## Brother_Steve

ondruch said:


> It does not say the lodge can not. It say you as a mason can not.   My Freemasonry HD


This is beginning to drift into areas I'm not comfortable going into in an on-line forum.   A) What lodge are you a member of and what grand lodge does it belong to?   B) I would seek out the advice of your lodge mates if you belong to a regular and duly constituted lodge because this isn't the place to argue what is and is not "secret." Your Worshipful master or a Past Master should be able to clue you in on what is acceptable to share as a Master Mason.


----------



## ondruch

Thank you brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Just remember the length of your cable tow brother n every thing will be ok 

357


----------



## MarkR

I've never heard anything in any degree tell me that I can't have an S&C tattooed on my body.  I have it on my ring, on my belt buckle, on a couple of caps, on the rear window of my car, on a few shirts...always remember that while there are some things that are universal in Freemasonry, there are many, many things that are law in one Grand Lodge that are not in another.


----------



## ondruch

The rules may be different, but the obligation is the same. I've been to many degrees, in many states and many countries. Even in languages, I have not understood. The words are different, but the obligation is the same. This is so unfortunate about this. I understand why an earlier post said it is a hamster wheel. It appears no one really listens to their obligation. Hence the same argument. Over and over. I am stepping out of this discussion. Not because I do not want to respond to what Grand Lodge I am part of, or what lodge I am a member of. It is because it is all the same fraternal order and we should all be on the same page, and in the discussion, I am not with like minded brothers. That upsets me. I am a traveling man, someday I will very likely be to your lodge, and my stance will be the same. There is no place for a tattoo of the square and compass on a mason. Not just because it violates an obligation, but it also cheapens the value of the symbol. This is coming from mason with many tattoos. God speed my brother who asked this question. Let your light be your guide. 

Why is it tattoos have been around for such a long time, and it is only in the recent years, masons and non masons alike are tattooing themselves with the square and compass? Perhaps the craft is loosing its way? I am not sure, but it is a very real question. And one that every mason should be asking themselves.

On the level.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Jason S

I look at it this way every tattoo I have is a reminder of my past, some good memories and some bad. Before I got my Masonic tattoo I asked several MWPGM's what they thought and their response was as long as it is in good taste and didn't reveal any secrets there was no problem. 





My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

That's wat my wm told me also,  but if u look at it its in the grey areA as far as viloation goes, I don't think it would cheapen the value of the symbols like bro ondruch said but will show the pride of being a mason,  they can take anything they want but will never take a man journey, n if the want to display the symbols then why not , unfortunately every brother doesn't go by the book 

357


----------



## BlessingofKingSolomon

Good afternoon brothers. My name is bro Barnes from semper fidelis lodge number #680.  My personal opinion is a brother should be able to show his masonic pride in any manner in which he so fits. 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Bro al how nice it is for u too come and fellowship , your presence is well needed lol 

357


----------



## Brother JC

Brother "ondruch," I am saddened that you would prefer to step out of the conversation rather than assist your Brethren in what you obviously consider a lack in their education. As you are the only one who has interpreted your Obligation to state that we cannot display the Lights of our Craft, I am curious what I have supposedly missed.
If we don't share the Light, we remain in Darkness.


----------



## lmeeks357

Differences will only make us wiser,  seeing the Differences between lodges and other districts can help our source of light , I'm not sadden but more dissapointed but at the end off the day we are all brothers and just like brothers we will disagree but at the end agree to the brotherly love that should be bestowed upon every brother in need of more light . We are traveling upon the level of time and no time should be wasted . Lets act upon the square my brothers ;-)

357


----------



## MarkR

ondruch said:


> The rules may be different, but the obligation is the same. I've been to many degrees, in many states and many countries. Even in languages, I have not understood. The words are different, but the obligation is the same. This is so unfortunate about this. I understand why an earlier post said it is a hamster wheel. It appears no one really listens to their obligation. Hence the same argument. Over and over. I am stepping out of this discussion. Not because I do not want to respond to what Grand Lodge I am part of, or what lodge I am a member of. It is because it is all the same fraternal order and we should all be on the same page, and in the discussion, I am not with like minded brothers. That upsets me. I am a traveling man, someday I will very likely be to your lodge, and my stance will be the same. There is no place for a tattoo of the square and compass on a mason. Not just because it violates an obligation, but it also cheapens the value of the symbol. This is coming from mason with many tattoos. God speed my brother who asked this question. Let your light be your guide.
> 
> Why is it tattoos have been around for such a long time, and it is only in the recent years, masons and non masons alike are tattooing themselves with the square and compass? Perhaps the craft is loosing its way? I am not sure, but it is a very real question. And one that every mason should be asking themselves.
> 
> On the level.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


No, you can't tell the rest of us that we've lost our way, and then step out of the discussion without backing up your statement.  How is a tattoo of a square and compasses any different than a ring, belt buckle, etc?  My lodge has been fortunate enough to have candidates to go through all the degrees three times a year.  I have been at every one.  I've heard the obligations many, many times.  I've never heard tattoos mentioned.

What we are not to make legible or communicate to those not entitled are the methods of recognition, the manner of conferring the degrees, the legend of the third degree, and the obligations themselves.  The symbols, such as the S&C, plumb, level, ashlars, etc. are NOT covered by what we are obligated not to reveal.  They are openly displayed everywhere.


----------



## DJGurkins

I have been taught that the symbols are a way to remind us of the different parts of the teachings so as not to write them out. Seeing as everyone knows that the Square and Compasses are a symbol used by Freemasonry no explanation is needed. If some one doesn't know all that needs be said it is a Masonic symbol.


----------



## crono782

Don't make the mistake of confusing the symbol with the thing being symbolized....

A symbol is intended to be an outward representation of something so that the meaning can either be hidden or individually interpreted... or both. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur

ondruch said:


> Why is it tattoos have been around for such a long time, and it is only in the recent years, masons and non masons alike are tattooing themselves with the square and compass? Perhaps the craft is loosing its way? I am not sure, but it is a very real question. And one that every mason should be asking themselves.



Tattoos in general were unpopular in the past.  There's a line in the Old Testament telling Hebrews to not go painted like foreigners.  It refers to tattoos.  What has happened in society is the rules of the Old Testament are no longer treated with the force they once were.  Treat this like dropping the need to keep Kosher but two millennia later if you wish; treat this like a decay in the force of churches if you wish.  However you view it, views about tattoos change generation to generation.  We can buck the trend and complain.  We can follow the trend and join the herd.  There are lots of ways to react.

I get that this only addresses the part of the question as to why tattoos in general have become more popular not why Masonic tattoos in specific have become more popular.  Attempting to address the part about Masonic tattoos in specific I remember a line on my petition.  It said that I wanted to become a Mason because I had "a positive opinion of Masonry".  Being willing to put a symbol on my skin in a way that lasts the rest of my life sure counts as having a positive opinion to me.

I don't get why kids want to put on a symbol they have not earned.  That's where I get stuck.  I do get why they want to put on a symbol they have a very high opinion of.  That's an issue that I find very hard to get, but I am trying to stretch myself and become a better man about.  I'm reached a point where I'm okay with the positive opinion but I can't get past the haven't-earned-it part.


----------



## dfreybur

MarkR said:


> The symbols, such as the S&C, plumb, level, ashlars, etc. are NOT covered by what we are obligated not to reveal.  They are openly displayed everywhere.



And yet, try going to a Stated meeting opened in the EA or FC degree and give a Masonic Education talk on the variations on PM jewels and how they all build on the changes in how the metal lights are arranged as we progress through our degrees.  "There are EAs present so I'll skip the part about the FC jewel" and "We've all noticed that the outside of our buildings are marked with the S&C and how they are arranged so that's a public symbol ..."

We may not be obligated to keep it private but there are meanings that remain private even though the symbol is out there on big signs outside of our buildings.  There is little or no education as to what is actually secret and many brothers take it very broadly as they have never be taught otherwise.


----------



## MMClark84

Not completely finished. I recently went through all the degrees of York Rite and Scottish Rite last year. I'd like to incorporate both of those Rites into it. 



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden

That looks awesome! Love the detail.


----------



## Blake Bowden

dfreybur said:


> And yet, try going to a Stated meeting opened in the EA or FC degree and give a Masonic Education talk



What is this unheard of thing called "Masonic Education talk" during a meeting? Sorry, I'm from Texas.


----------



## MMClark84

Thanks Brother Blake


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

I can't even lie that's hot lol 

357


----------



## brother josh

Imeeks357 when do u sleep bro lol 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## lmeeks357

Lol I stay logged on brother lol

357


----------



## Brother JC

Interestingly enough, of all the Masonic images I would like to turn into a tattoo, the S&C by itself isn't one of them. I do want a set of Pillars, the Weeping Virgin, and some specific symbols from an appendant body. The only S&C I've considered is an image I found embossed on the spine of an old set of Mackey's Encyclopaedia...


----------



## crono782

Oh man that's an awesome image. I need to check and see if it's in/on my set


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC

I use it on my Masonic "business" cards, as well. It has been my favourite since the first time I saw it.


----------



## youth1

I want that done!!
nice work brother

Pioneer Lodge #1


----------



## Blake Bowden

http://freemasons.deviantart.com/gallery/24836849


----------



## Bro . jimmie

Im thinking about getting tattoo

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Brother_Steve

dfreybur said:


> And yet, try going to a Stated meeting opened in the EA or FC degree and give a Masonic Education talk on the variations on PM jewels and how they all build on the changes in how the metal lights are arranged as we progress through our degrees.  "There are EAs present so I'll skip the part about the FC jewel" and "We've all noticed that the outside of our buildings are marked with the S&C and how they are arranged so that's a public symbol ..."
> 
> We may not be obligated to keep it private but there are meanings that remain private even though the symbol is out there on big signs outside of our buildings.  There is little or no education as to what is actually secret and many brothers take it very broadly as they have never be taught otherwise.


I agree.

Emblems =/= Symbols.

Everyone has seen our working tools in the operative sense. To think otherwise is foolish. It is the speculative meanings we have to be weary of.

You can put what you want on your body so long as you do not spell out what the symbols mean. IE get a Square on your body but do not define it in the speculative sense. That would be pushing it IMHO.


----------



## hoosierclone

I have one tattoo, it is a crossed pick axe and anchor, laying over the top of an opened book. The only people that know what it represents are myself and my close friends and family. However the only person who really knows what they mean is ME. 

Much the same as I see it with a S&C tattoo, the outside world can see, people will know that you are a FreeMason because of it, however only you and your Brothers in Masonry will know what it means. 

In short I see no problem with the tattoos, however I will also say that I am only an FC and I have not been enlightened to many things. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## brother josh

Before

After
Went from jail house lookin ink
To a work of art thanx to Jerry from American tradition tattoo studio louisville ky


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## caution22113

Forget Me Not


----------



## Warrior1256

I will be inducted as a EA 21 April 14. I will probably get tattoo but I WILL wait until I'm a MM.


----------



## brother josh

Warrior1256 said:


> I will be inducted as a EA 21 April 14. I will probably get tattoo but I WILL wait until I'm a MM.



When ur ready give me a call ill private message my number to u


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Teergear67

Nice work



William R Teer Sr


----------

